# looking for an nsfw no limit +18 rp partner



## nikolai_resnov (Aug 12, 2017)

This rp will have no limits as to what will happen and will take place in pm, all rp's are welcome from cub (friends growing up together) to full blown smut (includinding incest, cub, and several others if thats what your into) i'm just bored and need an rp


----------



## Dvalin (Aug 12, 2017)

Available for such, I have multiple OCs at the ready as long as you have a plot


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Aug 12, 2017)

I have several but it all comes down to the rp of which we choose to do


----------



## Dvalin (Aug 12, 2017)

I have a chat room ready for us to use, partial plot but I can add more to it in a pm on the forums here


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Aug 12, 2017)

Sounds good send me the invite or link to said chat


----------



## Kamenriderfire (Aug 25, 2017)

Are you still looking for partners?


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Aug 26, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Kamenriderfire (Aug 27, 2017)

nikolai_resnov said:


> Yes


cool can we talk.


----------



## Quizen (Aug 27, 2017)

If you're still looking, I'd be down.


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Aug 28, 2017)

Kamenriderfire said:


> cool can we talk.


Sure


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Aug 28, 2017)

Quizen said:


> If you're still looking, I'd be down.


Yea pm me


----------



## DimentedBunni (Sep 30, 2017)

I have one oc currently but will that be okay?


----------



## Komi (Sep 30, 2017)

I'm interested, though I'm curious about what you have in mind asides from the general descriptions.


----------

